# DVD to pen drive



## fooddestroyer (Sep 29, 2004)

I need to convert it from DVD (small)to .avi or .wmv and put it on my new 4gb pen drive. We use this for playing at events as an intro on large screens etc?

I have just bought Nero 7(and dont know how to use!)


----------



## Inactive (Apr 11, 2005)

i've used auotgk to convert dvd's to an .avi format.


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Auto Gordinknot does the job great and very easy to use.

*Click here to:*
Download
Homepage
Tutorial


----------



## fooddestroyer (Sep 29, 2004)

Ta guys


----------

